# Best Shoes to Wear With Khakis/Chinos...



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello all! I'm wondering what the group thinks are the best style/color shoes to wear with Khakis or Chinos (Color: British Khaki, Stone) in an office or casual setting.

Also, is a Sport Coat appropriate with the type of cotton pant mentioned above?

Please include any of your color suggestions as my color vision is slightly...weak.

As always, I sit at the feet of Sartorial Masters.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

vinliny said:


> Hello all! I'm wondering what the group thinks are the best style/color shoes to wear with Khakis or Chinos (Color: British Khaki, Stone) in an office or casual setting.
> 
> Also, is a Sport Coat appropriate with the type of cotton pant mentioned above?
> 
> ...


I think you can do well with Cordovan (burgundy), chili (tan, especially English tan), brown. If you can do a slip on I think a classic penny is a great look with chinos, but some lace-ups can work well too. I have been wearing the AE Becker lately and these work really well.

I also think you can wear a sport coat with chino's but match the weight of the chino with the weight of the jacket, in winter if you are wearing a heavier chino or cord a tweed can look great, in the warmer weather a lighter jacket with a thinner chino, in my opinion, is more appropriate. Not sure of the rules, this is just the way I feel comfortable.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

i think classic oxfords look great with all aparel , in black or brown , highly polished.

suede with be fitting too , perhaps a brogue.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

vinliny said:


> I'm wondering what the best style/color shoes to wear with Khakis or Chinos in a casual setting.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

i've never been a fan of penny loafers , they put 10 years on you straight away. same as a crooked jacket .


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

english_gent said:


> they put 10 years on you straight away.


Do you really think that a twenty-something will add a decade by slipping on a pair of loafers? Or, that a forty-something will lose a decade by eschewing them?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Tomasso said:


> Do you really think that a twenty-something will add a decade by slipping on a pair of loafers? Or, that a forty-something will lose a decade by eschewing them?


With tasseled loafers, maybe, but pennies are a classic shoe with chinos.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

Tomasso said:


> Do you really think that a twenty-something will add a decade by slipping on a pair of loafers? Or, that a forty-something will lose a decade by eschewing them?


it wont show in the face but from the waist down he's skipped a decade .


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

english_gent said:


> i've never been a fan of penny loafers , they put 10 years on you straight away. same as a crooked jacket .


I wore them extensively until college, and then after college again....never thought of them as putting age on, and I was going to have a custom pair made my Russel.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Going back to the original post, the style/color of shoe worn with chinos, allows the wearer many options. I regularly wear chestnut calf cap-toe blutchers, cordovan penny loafers, brown chelsea boots, and cordovan or chili longwings with mine. 

I think a sportcoat goes nicely with chinos. The observation made in a previous post regarding balancing the fabric weights of one's coat and trousers is a valid point. Wearing a heavy tweed with light weight chinos just dosen't look right. However the tweed coat, with a pair of khaki colored moleskins, might look great.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, whatever shade of brown - chili, cordovan etc. Penny loafers are a good, comfortable choice, from Bass cheapies to Alden, and they are a classic look with chinos. You might also think chukka boots in colder or inclimate weather or, for very casual, boat shoes (summer wear, no socks).


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i love penny loafers. i have a pair of santoni braden in black. the shoes are more dressy than casual as it is very sleek and shiny. i wear it out at nights with my night apparel. 
i have a burgundy AE Cameron that i wear often to work in khakis or jeans.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

Personal preference is the order it seems to me. Dress the look up or not. Pennies in brown or chili are great. Even black pennies are not out of the question. Tassels and no socks are also ok. Blazer and university stripe shirt with tie and blazer is a nice look with khakis and pennies or tassels. All of the above are ideas that go good with my thinking.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Your options are pretty much wide open with this kind of trousers. A wide variety of derbies, monkstraps, and loafers in some species of brown or burgundy would be appropriate, and in smooth leathers, grained leathers, and suedes. It's more of a question of what you like.

Here are some examples of good shoes for your chinos. All pictures are cribbed from , a shoe store in Washington, DC. They are all Edward Green shoes, although I'm just using EG here for convenience.

Split-toe derby:


Plain-toe derby:


Half-brogue derby in suede:


Plain-toe monk:


Split-toe penny loafer:


Plain-toe ankle boot:


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

This is a bit of a hijack, but for the EG unlined loafers, does anyone know how they parse out the differences between Harrow and Buxton? And which version (if they are different) is the echt Wildsmith slipper?


----------



## emorel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

jcusey said:


> Your options are pretty much wide open with this kind of trousers. A wide variety of derbies, monkstraps, and loafers in some species of brown or burgundy would be appropriate, and in smooth leathers, grained leathers, and suedes. It's more of a question of what you like.
> 
> Here are some examples of good shoes for your chinos. All pictures are cribbed from , a shoe store in Washington, DC. They are all Edward Green shoes, although I'm just using EG here for convenience.
> 
> Split-toe derby:


If you can only have one shoe, the split toe derby is the most versatile there is. It can look at home with anything from jeans ot khakis to suits unlike any other shoe or boot.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Almost innumerable options for wear with chinos and khakis. If I had to name one style that I consider the perfect shoe complement to khakis, it would be the chukka boot in brown or tan, preferably suede.

When I go out today, I shall be wearing some plain-toe, brown bluchers with my khakis. They're Cole-Haans (but let's whisper that!) Actually, they've been pretty good shoes that have held up well to seven years of use.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Tomasso said:


> Do you really think that a twenty-something will add a decade by slipping on a pair of loafers? Or, that a forty-something will lose a decade by eschewing them?


If that were so, there wouldn't be any left in the stores, and everybody would look like they are 30! The young 'uns want to look more mature, and the geezers want to recapture their youth.

I would wager two bits that the penny loafer was the first slip-on owned by at least 75% of our American forum members, and further that it was first worn before the age of 11.

Don't forget dirty bucks with khakis.


----------

